# The 10 most fun cities in Mexico



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translation:


"They are not the most beautiful or the safest, not the cleanest or the quietest, but the 10 most fun cities in Mexico, according to the criteria listed below. Do you agree with our list? Discuss, share and have fun, life is short!

Our criteria:

◦Night life: a few hours a day many surprises are in store at night. The cities on our list have a wide range of nightclubs to enjoy its magic

◦Restaurantes: Mexicans love to eat well and go for many cuisines. But these 10 cities have more than any

◦Museums: Mexico is a cultural capital of the world. We have thousands of museums of all kinds and these 10 cities are excellent examples.

◦Entertainment centers: discos, cinemas, theaters, concert halls ... these 10 cities have everything

◦Theme Parks: because sometimes it seems closer to the wild life, screaming on the roller coaster or thrown into a dip, we could not stop long in this category


Las 10 ciudades más divertidas de México - Blog de propiedades.comBlog de propiedades.com


Mexico City is #1. Second place is Guadalajara tied with Monterrey, the former taking second place in nightlife, restaurants and sports facilities. Monterrey, meanwhile, scored well for its entertainment facilities and theme parks. The remaining cities among the top 10 were, in order, Puebla, Toluca, Morelia, Cuernavaca, Mérida, Querétaro, León and Tijuana (tied for ninth place) and San Luis Potosí.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Tijuana?????.
Yuk


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Tijuana?????.
> Yuk


Maybe I've misread the linked article talking about this list, the results are derived from a poll taken of visitors to one website. Any poll is a snapshot in time ... of the sentiments of the participants in the poll. The size of a poll is an important consideration and my sense is this particular poll had a sampling which doesn't warrant much attention.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Longford said:


> Maybe I've misread the linked article talking about this list, the results are derived from a poll taken of visitors to one website. Any poll is a snapshot in time ... of the sentiments of the participants in the poll. The size of a poll is an important consideration and my sense is this particular poll had a sampling which doesn't warrant much attention.


At the bottom of the article, they indicate that the rankings are based on census data from INEGI (Instituto Nacional de Estadística y Geografía) - the National Institute of Statistics and Geography. For each of the 6 categories they ranked the cities based on the number of establishments in that category the city is reported to have according to the census. (Only 5 categories are listed above, the 6th was "sporting complexes"). They then added the numbers up across the 6 categories to determine the final overall ranking.

So the ranking appears to be based on sheer numbers, not on quality of entertainment, people's personal experiences or preferences, nor that "je ne sais quoi" that can make a place truly magical.

In their description of Toluca they say that part of the entertainment of a great city is the possibility of getting away from the city (they actually use the word "huir", which means "flee" or "escape from"). Great marketing: "Come to Toluca, so you can have the opportunity of fleeing it!"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> …In their description of Toluca they say that part of the entertainment of a great city is the possibility of getting away from the city (they actually use the word "huir", which means "flee" or "escape from"). Great marketing: "Come to Toluca, so you can have the opportunity of fleeing it!"


The possibility of getting out of a city *is* one of the features that can add to the attractiveness of a city. Guadalajara is more attractive because there is a huge natural area on one side and a deep canyon on the other that are easily reachable by bus or car. San Francisco is enhanced by the presence of the hills in Marin county just across the Golden Gate Bridge. Denver is better for the proximity to hiking and skiing in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The possibility of getting out of a city *is* one of the features that can add to the attractiveness of a city. Guadalajara is more attractive because there is a huge natural area on one side and a deep canyon on the other that are easily reachable by bus or car. San Francisco is enhanced by the presence of the hills in Marin county just across the Golden Gate Bridge. Denver is better for the proximity to hiking and skiing in the Rocky Mountains.


Of course you're right. The same holds true for Vancouver. What struck me in the article was the use of the word "huir" which I always associate with fleeing something bad or dangerous, as in refugees fleeing a war zone (which was the context in which I first learned the word).

It also struck me because it was in association with industrial Toluca, which has never been a city I've thought of as a "destination" except for its airport. I admit I haven't spent much time there, so I'm not a great judge, but I have a Mexican friend who lived there and she concurs. She fled.

It appears Toluca scored highly in particular because it has a lot of night life and restaurants. I do know it hosts a lot of concerts, rock, pop, jazz. Some of my favourite Latin American artists have played there several times. But I'm more likely to travel to Puebla, which also has a good music scene, is a beautiful city, and is where my stepson and family live to boot.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The possibility of getting out of a city is one of the features that can add to the attractiveness of a city. Guadalajara is more attractive because there is a huge natural area on one side and a deep canyon on the other that are easily reachable by bus or car. San Francisco is enhanced by the presence of the hills in Marin county just across the Golden Gate Bridge. Denver is better for the proximity to hiking and skiing in the Rocky Mountains.


Guadalajara, Denver, San Francisco are cities. Toluca....is Toluca


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a very unimaginative list: big cities have more restaurants, night cubs, cultural events,sports events etc..no need to do a survey to figure out that one.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Guadalajara, Denver, San Francisco are cities. Toluca....is Toluca


Actually, much as I like Guadalajara, it really is more of a pueblito with a lot of people than a real city.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes that is why the Chilangos call it "el Rancho Grande".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> yes that is why the Chilangos call it "el Rancho Grande".


Hmm, I'm sure the tapatíos just love that.  I wonder how they return the favor.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No I do not think they like it but sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Chilangos say that passing DF everything is Cuautitlan

Let's not mind chilangos

(I am a chilango muself)


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Chilangos say that passing DF everything is Cuautitlan
> 
> Let's not mind chilangos
> 
> (I am a chilango muself)


So, Gary, does that mean that when you go out in your car, you try to drive really close to those big trucks and busses, so you feel more like you are "back home" ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Is Cuautitlan our equivalent of the "boonies"? Funny.

The Brits used to say that" Wag land" started just past Dover...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Is Cuautitlan our equivalent of the "boonies"? Funny.
> 
> The Brits used to say that" Wag land" started just past Dover...


Shouldn't that be "Wogland"? Urban Dictionary: wog


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes typo Wogland.. not nice...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Acually it is wogland starts at Calais.. I go really mad on day at an upper class Brit who referred to my Pkistani friends as "wogs" so he corrected himself and told me "actually Wogland stars at Calais "which said it all. 
Wog was, I do not know if it is still used that way, a very racist term.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

There are actually other countries that are "racist"? One would think that only the US was.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> There are actually other countries that are "racist"? One would think that only the US was.


Unfortunately, racism is a disease common to a good part of humankind.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> So, Gary, does that mean that when you go out in your car, you try to drive really close to those big trucks and busses, so you feel more like you are "back home" ?


I've been living out of DF for 25 yrs now, have to visit the city every other wk, I just have to set the switch to chilango driving mode. It's really different.
Chilangos go crazy when they have to drive on highways, they are not used to wide open spaces and try to race at 160 plus km per hr.
They tailgate
They are rude drivers

They are easy to spot


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Reminds me of those people who live in the many small towns outside Lubbock, in West Texas. When they go to the Big city of Lubbock, they have lots of car accidents, as those small towns do not have many stop signs, nor traffic lights, nor speed limits. (most don't have any)


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Where can I get better chances to meet single "******"or "half-******" (foreigners or local) and tall women near my age(30) ?
Guadalajara, Monterrey, Mexico DF or Cancun?
Havent saw many in Jalisco.
Is that true that many of these woman are in Monterrey?
And in Cancun there are mostly kids who coming just for few days to drink legally ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

medi said:


> Where can I get better chances to meet single "******"or "half-******" (foreigners or local) and tall women near my age(30) ?
> Guadalajara, Monterrey, Mexico DF or Cancun?
> Havent saw many in Jalisco.
> Is that true that many of these woman are in Monterrey?
> And in Cancun there are mostly kids who coming just for few days to drink legally ?


So your criteria for having a happy life in Mexico is being able to meet single tall women, preferably not Mexican? I'd better not comment further or I may lose my moderator status.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> So your criteria for having a happy life in Mexico is being able to meet single tall women, preferably not Mexican? I'd better not comment further or I may lose my moderator status.


He wasn't exactly talking about "happiness"; just his preferences in women. 
His mileage varies.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> He wasn't exactly talking about "happiness"; just his preferences in women.
> His mileage varies.


Point taken. But why come to Mexico to look for tall non-Mexican women?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Point taken. But why come to Mexico to look for tall non-Mexican women?


I figured it out: He was heading for Texas, but his GPS failed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> Where can I get better chances to meet single "******"or "half-******" (foreigners or local) and tall women near my age(30) ?
> Guadalajara, Monterrey, Mexico DF or Cancun?
> Havent saw many in Jalisco.
> Is that true that many of these woman are in Monterrey?
> And in Cancun there are mostly kids who coming just for few days to drink legally ?


"mostly kids" - I guess it is all relative. You sound like a kid to me, (and not just because of your age).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> Where can I get better chances to meet single "******"or "half-******" (foreigners or local) and tall women near my age(30) ?
> Guadalajara, Monterrey, Mexico DF or Cancun?
> Havent saw many in Jalisco.
> Is that true that many of these woman are in Monterrey?
> And in Cancun there are mostly kids who coming just for few days to drink legally ?


On a more helpful note, of your options, Cancun is probably most likely to have the most foreigners, at least per capita. The big cities will have lots but they get lost in the large population.


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

*Voice of (old) experience*



TundraGreen said:


> Actually, much as I like Guadalajara, it really is more of a pueblito with a lot of people than a real city.


(Lived in GLD 1985-1990, during the Mundial 

...And THAT'S what makes its such a great place (at least for me it was)


----------

